# I ordered 110# of raw food!



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wished I lived close so we could split your order. I am glad to hear Lily is adjusting to the raw and it sounds like your bigger dog Liberty was totally on board from the beginning. The more I learn about kibble the happier I am to be feeding raw.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds great! I am ordering 40# boxes today too! Today will be our first FULL day of doing raw and so far my dogs love it. YAY! Although, I was having worrisome dreams all night about making the switch. Not sure why, I guess it's just all new uncharted territory for me!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like me! Between 3 poodles, I fees 120-150 lbs./month!


----------

